# Korean Food



## PieEyedPiper (Jul 12, 2011)

I just wanted to know what some of your thoughts were on Korean Food being used during a bulking cycle. I order Beef Bul Go Gi normally and it comes with white rice and Kimchi. They are very hefty portions, and it seems like it would be mostly clean calories, just large amounts of them. 

I'm just asking,  because I am seriously considering eating it for lunch every single day, because it tastes good and I don't have to cook it myself.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 12, 2011)

The biggest concern I've ever had about Asian restaurant food is the use of MSG.

Korean Job Discussion Forums :: View topic - MSG in Korean Food

In my own opinion, at restaurants for stuff that comes in any sort of a sauce, if it matters that you eat clean, there's no way to be sure what sort of stuff is in the sauce. I will do sushi / sashimi and that's about it for Asian restaurant food. Everything else is usually in some sort of sauce.  I also make a point of getting any other food as plain as I can get it or w/ the sauce, etc. on the side so I can control how much of it my food is buried in.

I think over time, granted you're bulking, you're probably going to have a lot of sodium bloat. Tho, interestingly, if you were using a high sodium diet to establish an environment for later sodium manipulation to dial into a competition, it might be an option. Doesn't sound like that's what you're doing tho.


----------



## PieEyedPiper (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Sassy. I was somewhat concerned about the use of MSG, but I kept telling myself, this little old Korean Lady wouldn't do such a thing! She hand makes everything, so it seems more quality than your run of the mill Chinese Restaurant. 

You are probably right, so I will have to limit my intake to keep sodium bloat down. What is an acceptable amount to eat it per week to limit sodium bloat in your opinion?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 12, 2011)

PieEyedPiper said:


> Thanks Sassy. I was somewhat concerned about the use of MSG, but I kept telling myself, this little old Korean Lady wouldn't do such a thing! She hand makes everything, so it seems more quality than your run of the mill Chinese Restaurant.
> 
> You are probably right, so I will have to limit my intake to keep sodium bloat down. What is an acceptable amount to eat it per week to limit sodium bloat in your opinion?



If you are becoming a regular, can you ask her if she uses it / how much sodium is in her food? 

A couple times / week is probably not a big deal - be sure to be drinking lots of water, but personally I don't eat any of that stuff - MAYBE 1-2x/year, and I will most likely look like a bloated manatee the next day.


----------



## KIloMok (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank you for your post


----------



## MatthasR (Dec 10, 2020)

Koreanisches Essen ist mein Lieblingsessen. Ich war einmal in Korea und habe es sehr genossen. Ich w?rde sogar gerne dort leben, weil man in Schweden kein gutes koreanisches Essen finden kann. 
auf dieser Seite finden Sie eine Menge guter Online Casinos f?r echtes Geld von Ihrem Mobiltelefon aus


----------



## UkJim (Dec 30, 2020)

For korean food I tend to make my own, plus have made kimchi in the past as its great for the gut


----------



## Johnio (Jan 5, 2021)

UkJim said:


> For korean food I tend to make my own, plus have made kimchi in the past as its great for the gut



I love Korean food, kimchi is amazing. When I make it myself I put more spices. But if I can choose I would always go for Japanese cuisine.


----------

